# August Homebrewer Mag



## Yob (2/6/14)

No chatter here about David Clarke being featured in the August issue of Homebrewer Mag? :blink:

I wanna hear more about the Pepper Pig Pale ale!! 

:super:


----------



## tallie (2/6/14)

Yob said:


> No chatter here about David Clarke being featured in the August issue of Homebrewer Mag? :blink:
> 
> I wanna hear more about the Pepper Pig Pale ale!!
> 
> :super:


Announced at the last meeting, Yob  . PM Pocket Beers and see if he's happy to put the recipe up somewhere - it was a cracking beer!

:icon_offtopic:
I'm struggling with the usefulness of the club sub-forums on AHB, now that they're excluded from the View New list and notifications don't always work. I'd be interested to know how many forum users end up seeing your post here.


----------



## Yob (2/6/14)

People want to get notified of sub forums they follow?

Sir, I believe you jest with me

Ed:  (sarcasm wink)


----------



## shaunous (2/6/14)

This topic IS in the 'Latest Post' menu.


----------



## tallie (2/6/14)

shaunous said:


> This topic IS in the 'Latest Post' menu.


 :icon_offtopic:
Sigh. So it is (which most people didn't want), and yet, it's not in View New (which most people wanted). Nor did I receive any email notification. Hopefully though it means someone is looking into it.


----------



## CoopsOz (2/6/14)

If it helps, I got here using the "timeline" option in tapatalk. As far as I can tell it is tapatalks version of "view new".


----------



## tallie (2/6/14)

CoopsOz said:


> If it helps, I got here using the "timeline" option in tapatalk. As far as I can tell it is tapatalks version of "view new".


 :icon_offtopic:
Thanks for the suggestion CoopsOz, but I only ever use AHB from the desktop.

Sorry for derailing the thread; just venting some of my frustrations. Mods, feel free to moderate.


----------



## Yob (2/6/14)

tallie said:


> Announced at the last meeting, Yob  . PM Pocket Beers and see if he's happy to put the recipe up somewhere - it was a cracking beer


Don't you mean crackling beer?


----------



## clarkey7 (10/6/14)

Hi All,

Recipe goes a little something like this !! Enjoy 

Toybox Peppa Pig (Peppered Ham Pale Ale)

Spice, Herb, or Vegetable Beer (21 A)

Type: All Grain
Batch Size: 22.00 l
Actual Original Gravity: 1054
Actual Final Gravity: 1012
ABV = 5.5 %

Brewer: Dave
Efficiency: 70.00 %

Water Prep

5.00 g Calcium Chloride (Mash 60.0 mins)

Mash Ingredients

3.25 kg Pilsner (Weyermann) (3.3 EBC) 65.7 %
1.50 kg Cherrywood Smoked Malt (Briess) 30.3 %
0.10 kg Aromatic Malt (Dingemans) (37.4 EBC) 2.0 %
0.10 kg Special B (Dingemans) (290.6 EBC) 2.0 %

Mash Steps

Single Infusion 67.0 C 60 min

Boil Ingredients

12.00 g Magnum 2012 [14.70 %] - Boil 60.0 min 19.8 IBUs
1.00 Items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 mins)
1.00 tsp Yeast Nutrient (Boil 10.0 mins)
25.00 g Hallertauer Mittelfrueh 2012 [4.80 %] - Boil 5.0 min 2.7 IBUs
10.00 g Peppercorns (Black Pepper) (Boil 1.0 mins)

Fermentation Ingredients
1.0 pkg Safale American Ale (DCL Yeast #US-05)
Fermentation (7.00 days at 20 C)

Notes:
Fresh Peppercorns - Use a spice grinder or similar to create a fine powder for maximum extraction

Cheers
Dave


----------



## rbtmc (10/6/14)

Pocket Beers said:


> 1.50 kg Cherrywood Smoked Malt (Briess) 30.3 %


What? That stuff sounds amazing. Where can I get this (pref. in VIC)?
Keen to brew a smoked porter or something now.


----------



## Yob (13/6/14)

no pork? 

Thanks man, got it printed off :icon_cheers:


----------



## Mardoo (14/6/14)

rbtmc said:


> What? That stuff sounds amazing. Where can I get this (pref. in VIC)?


 Grain and Grape. And it DOES sound amazing.


----------

